# 2011 Texas Trio Classic



## Ichabod (Jul 18, 2006)

Mark your calendar

June 11, 2011 Matagorda, TX 

Optional Calcutta & Fajita Dinner June 10th Fireman's Hall

Details & Updates coming soon.


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Website is updated. Check it out at www.texastrioclassic.com. Looking to raise $15,000 this year for cancer research. $2000 cash to biggest trout, lots of great raffle prizes, live entertainment and much more. Over $9000 paid out to winners last year!


----------



## H-2 (Jul 31, 2008)

for all you "pre- planners", get this event on your calendar. One of the largest (and most fun) Bay tournaments out of Matagorda. Family event, for a great cause, lots of raffel prizes, auction items, dinner, music, cold beverages, etc..This tournament has 2 categories. Bait and artificial division. (and the payout is big for a benefit tournament). It's nice to have people participate in a tournament that is trying to do something good, that is for a good cause!


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Thanks to the following money sponsors who are helping us fish for a cure. Remember to mark the date, all proceeds go to cancer research!​
STP- $2000
KARANKAWA VILLAGE- $556 PRIZE DONATION
BUSHA BOAT WORKS- $500
CAPITAL FARM CREDIT- $500
WELLS FARGO-$250
WARD REAL ESTATE- $250
DERIN SCHNEIDER- $250​
If you would like to donate to the tournament please visit www.texastrioclassic.com​


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

You can now sign up and pay with a credit card from the website. www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

*Our Musical Guest Will Be...* 
www.texastrioclassic.com We are excited to announce that Rich O' Toole will be performing during our weigh in on Saturday June 11th. O' Toole brings an impressive set list with numerous top ten hits as well as his single


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Will there be two divisions in the calcutta or are they combined? The calcutta consists of the trio trout, redfish, and flounder right?


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Combined, and you are correct on trout, red and flounder. Must have all three to weigh


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Get entry forms in by Monday 5/30 to receive the early discount. You can either mail them or fill them out on the website. www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Getting close! Looking forward to it. Have many teams signed up yet? Heard that the wind is going to lay down in the next couple of days so hopefully that will help.


----------



## H-2 (Jul 31, 2008)

10 days away- I know several people saw the date on the "calendar of events" in the Lone Star outdoor news publications.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

I would love to fish this tournament but i'm in the coast guard and none of the people here are as dedicated to fishing as I. If theirs anyone else who would like to add one to their team, i'll pay my way and help with gas. I have a Baby Cat if you don't have a boat. PM me if you might be interested!!!


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

3 Days away! Cant wait, looks like the weather is going to be good so hopefully you guys will have a good turn out.


----------

